# 240sx body kits?



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

I searched all day on the site and found no pictures on 240sx bodykits. :showpics: What the hell people, show me what you got! I want to invest on one but haven't found anything. Or if you could lead me to a website with 89-94 240s. Also would like to see aftermarket wheels on 240s, I want to get new shoes for my ride!


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

check out BOMEX, Do-Luck, Erebuni, G-grow(my favorite),Extreme Dimensions, Veilside. theres like a million sites that have these...and try wheelmax you can view a couple wheels on a 240 there.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

google is your friend


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

check out www.takakaira.com they have it all, altho it's more expensive.


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

http://www.takakaira.com/asp/template.asp?id=782&cat=1&prodID=RSsOpPpkmLnjqMl This kit is SICK! Thats what I want to get. Anyone care to share what their own rides look like? And maybe the excel rs-gt gunmetal black wheels on wheelmax.com? What do you guys think?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You can see mine in my signature.

Gunmetal goes best with red, what colour is your car?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i believe their was a thread with the exact same topic in the general section with peoples cars in it....go look at that


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

GP sports Type R DRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL!!!
(have seen that from vsp3c in awhile)


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

jza80king said:


> http://www.takakaira.com/asp/template.asp?id=782&cat=1&prodID=RSsOpPpkmLnjqMl This kit is SICK! Thats what I want to get.


I use to want that kit for my car but after seeing it on a white car I dont like it as much.
















Maybe it is just because of the headlight conversion???

I have found a new kit and it owns the GP Sports kit.

















http://www.teamjulius.com/180sxhide.htm


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

But the GP sports have a side vent like the kouki bumper :fluffy: 








see!!!


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

but i was referring to the G4 kit not the type R kit.

I like the G4 better than the Type R and the Julius is better than the G4. IMO.

But to each their own.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

msports owns!!!!!!
*DDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*
ahaahah azrps13


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.c-red.com.au/parts/aero.shtml


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismosean said:


> I use to want that kit for my car but after seeing it on a white car I dont like it as much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one on top looks a little like a 300zx from the top view


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah that kit definately looks better on black but I still like very much. My car is white, and I really like how black or gunmetal grey goes with white.


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

jza80king said:


> Yeah that kit definately looks better on black but I still like very much. My car is white, and I really like how black or gunmetal grey goes with white.


my car is white as well. I love how my cf hood looks and also my gunmetal wheels with the polished lip. I will try to get new pics soon but until then you can see pics at...

http://www.atxorg.com/pics/hood.jpg
http://www.atxorg.com/pics/drop.jpg
http://www.atxorg.com/pics/sigs/nismosean.gif

:fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Nice car :thumbup:


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Nice car :thumbup:


Why thank you.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice nice... i'm diggin the rims


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

very good. man, texas is flat!


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

i like the GPSports kit. 

I have a front view of a S13 with a C-West kit, but I am unable to find a side and rear bumper picture to see if I want it.

Can anyone help me with this?

Also, the white 240, who makes that kit?


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

drift 240 which kit was that red one i love the color. and does any body got some pics of wide bodyied 240's?i want the wide rear fenders. goto love fatasses


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nomellocreampig said:


> drift 240 which kit was that red one i love the color. and does any body got some pics of wide bodyied 240's?i want the wide rear fenders. goto love fatasses


why?? unless you are gonna go super big rims.. then the question of "why??" comes up again..


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

and the answer comes up i like wide bodys. yashio factory is tight but i dont like the front bumper and the pink looks tight to


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the kid i showed will cost a ton the front bumper alone is over 1k with shipping from japan. if u still want me to find out wut brand it is ( i forgot) i'll find it for u.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Kazama front bumper. the guy i talked to along time ago said 700 shipped. for single customer he would lower it if you got a group buy goin. i tried to get a group buy goin but oh well  forget it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i tried to get a group buy goin but oh well  forget it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lol.. is that u in the pic david?? and is that beer for me??


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

What body kit is that and were can I find info about it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's a gp sports body kit. try google. and don't revive old threads please


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

plz??? its more like dont' revive old threads. mother fucker.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if i want to be mod.. i have to be nicer


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you'll never be a mod


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

shoot.. all i have to do is send a case of some alcoholic beverage to scott's house with a note that says, "this wonderful alcoholic beverage is from the super-cool jeong. make him mod riche now please "


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sorry if i revived it but i was "*searching*" for 240 kits instead of starting a new one


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

its ok


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Skunk said:


> I'm sorry if i revived it but i was "*searching*" for 240 kits instead of starting a new one


 you better be...


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you better be...


I better be...? thats sounds like a rude ignorant person talking, you should be more like vsp3c :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Skunk said:


> I better be...? thats sounds like a rude ignorant person talking, you should be more like vsp3c :thumbup:


 lol... i like this guy and understand completely why he revived an old thread...

7 posts and he already understands drift... lol j/k


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have 1,954 posts and i still don't understand drift 



anyways.. i think the msports body kit looks THE BEST on a s13


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i have 1,954 posts and i still don't understand drift
> 
> 
> 
> anyways.. i think the msports body kit looks THE BEST on a s13


you also dont understand girls, or how to drive for that matter. and what would you know about what kit looks best? you cant even drive your S13.


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

this kit is gorgeous but i think they are asking 5 or 6gs..
http://www.sans-concession.com/i-a.htm


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Skunk said:


> I better be...? thats sounds like a rude ignorant person talking, you should be more like vsp3c :thumbup:


 rude? very much so.

ignorant? at times...


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice of you for admiting it. Its all GOOD :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

innes177 said:


> this kit is gorgeous but i think they are asking 5 or 6gs..
> http://www.sans-concession.com/i-a.htm











i'm going to have to disagree w/ you =/ i think it looks way overdone and totally takes away the natural body styling of a s13.. plus it's way too expensive


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

innes177 said:


> this kit is gorgeous but i think they are asking 5 or 6gs..
> http://www.sans-concession.com/i-a.htm


that better not be a guy talking about a kit being *"gorgeous"*
besides it is way tooooooo much


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

5 or 6 grand... might as well buy an engine with some goodies...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

damn... that kit makes the 240 look like the odd ball step child of a porsche ferrari and a skyline...

interesting, but nah... wouldn't spend the money for that


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

5 or 6gs...i know its way to much but i still say it looks sweet. the drift style front end looks alot cleaner then others that i have seen


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

*OR*


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

lol.....no way can u compare the two


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Mini_GTR said:


> *OR*


Neither.. I'll take


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i take this!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

both of those up there stoop to the level of the mustang with those fake side scoops...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ugh...disgusting and disgraceful to 240's....the red one looke like it got hit in the door, and the grey one is so ricy and and gaudy....eck...
vspecs is better but i think its just a tad too low for my liking, and a i dont like the holy mirrors thing...and im not a fan of graphics or bright paint jobs.

i like opiums car :thumbup: hey btw do you still have the ashtray? i sent a pm a while back but no response?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> ugh...disgusting and disgraceful to 240's....the red one looke like it got hit in the door, and the grey one is so ricy and and gaudy....eck...
> vspecs is better but i think its just a tad too low for my liking, and a i dont like the holy mirrors thing...and im not a fan of graphics or bright paint jobs.
> 
> i like opiums car :thumbup: hey btw do you still have the ashtray? i sent a pm a while back but no response?



Oh CRAP!  I forgot. I read it, but when I was about to reply I got distracted. Sorry about that.. check your PM


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ooh.. kazama looks nice :thumbup: looks kinda like msports


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> ooh.. kazama looks nice :thumbup: looks kinda like msports


 favorite kit


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

what's that on the hatch of this car???







and where can i get it. 
the thing im talking bout in case yall are blind or whatever, is the little visor thingy on the trunk or hatch, whatever.


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> what's that on the hatch of this car??? and where can i get it.
> the thing im talking bout in case yall are blind or whatever, is the little visor thingy on the trunk or hatch, whatever.


Are you serious about getting that or are you being sarcastic cuz that thing looks UGLY, but thats just me, different people have different opinions


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Skunk said:


> Are you serious about getting that or are you being sarcastic cuz that thing looks UGLY, but thats just me, different people have different opinions


that was so damn productive. 


:dumbass: :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> what's that on the hatch of this car???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GP Sports sells those in case you are still wondering. go to www.takakaira.com and navigate your way through. it's under the 180sx G Four kit i believe it was. it goes for $277.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> GP Sports sells those in case you are still wondering. go to www.takakaira.com and navigate your way through. it's under the 180sx G Four kit i believe it was. it goes for $277.


DONT REVIVE OLD THREADS! f*cking noob. what the hell is with people these days?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

uhhhhh  :wtf:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahahahahaha. i thought that might confuse someone.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93 black, you got em, drift feeling like a :dumbass: :loser: 
anyways, thanks for the productiveness unlike that one loser up there that had to post his pathetic opinion nobody wanted.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't feel like a dumbass... i just think that he has gone crazy...

on the other hand lionel has gotten owned in some other threads lately
:dumbass:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

personally, i think it looks pretty good on the GP Sports car.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

omg omg omg omg.. i LOVE those blitz rims.. *DROOOOOOOOOOOOLS*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> omg omg omg omg.. i LOVE those blitz rims.. *DROOOOOOOOOOOOLS*


hey, this thread is about the spoiler, not the rims. get your own thread loser.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i don't feel like a dumbass... i just think that he has gone crazy...
> 
> on the other hand lionel has gotten owned in some other threads lately
> :dumbass:


who who who


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> hey, this thread is about the spoiler, not the rims. get your own thread loser.




my favorite kit is.. msports


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> my favorite kit is.. msports


and you're gay. we dont care :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> and you're gay. we dont care :loser:


 you're gay too :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you're gay too :loser:


quit sticking up for you cyber buddy. and you only wish i was gay. you're forgetting, i'm the one here that has a girl :dumbass:


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

Maybe it's cause I'm new here, but 93blackser only seems to flame people, saying they noobs or that they dont deserve a 240, maybe if you tried a little of that forgiveness Jesus was always talkig about? lol, sorry i watch to much of that 70s show, but seriously, relax man, not everyone is out to get u, be friends :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> quit sticking up for you cyber buddy. and you only wish i was gay. you're forgetting, i'm the one here that has a girl :dumbass:


 you mean your cyber partner?



logik23 said:


> Maybe it's cause I'm new here, but 93blackser only seems to flame people, saying they noobs or that they dont deserve a 240, maybe if you tried a little of that forgiveness Jesus was always talkig about? lol, sorry i watch to much of that 70s show, but seriously, relax man, not everyone is out to get u, be friends :cheers:



it amuses him that he can use 2% of his brain to make fun of people. :thumbdwn:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

shut up kevin, before i come down there and kick your ass :cheers: 

and my problem is that all these stupid rice boy honda owners are selling their honda's to jump on the bandwagon of drifting and buying 240's. this is giving us a bad name because their dumb asses dont reallize that it takes a lot of skill to drift and that they most likely dont have it. then they're going to go out trying to drift on the streets and crash their cars, giving us less cars to choose from, and getting cops breathing down our necks even more. give it a little time and cops will be saying "you own a 240, you're a drifter, i'm impounding your car before you kill someone", just like they do with street racing and all that shit now. and dont tell me it wont happen, because you all know it will. i'm just sick of all these dumbasses buying 240's when they nothing about them except that all the magazines have 240 project cars. i hate stupid people. and say whatever you want about me logik, but you dont know half the shit i do. and if you knew anything about this site, then you would know that people ask the same damn question that some other lazy ass did last week, and no one is going to answer it every time when all the person had to do was click the search button.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> shut up kevin, before i come down there and kick your ass :cheers:
> 
> and my problem is that all these stupid rice boy honda owners are selling their honda's to jump on the bandwagon of drifting and buying 240's. this is giving us a bad name because their dumb asses dont reallize that it takes a lot of skill to drift and that they most likely dont have it. then they're going to go out trying to drift on the streets and crash their cars, giving us less cars to choose from, and getting cops breathing down our necks even more. give it a little time and cops will be saying "you own a 240, you're a drifter, i'm impounding your car before you kill someone", just like they do with street racing and all that shit now. and dont tell me it wont happen, because you all know it will. i'm just sick of all these dumbasses buying 240's when they nothing about them except that all the magazines have 240 project cars. i hate stupid people. and say whatever you want about me logik, but you dont know half the shit i do. and if you knew anything about this site, then you would know that people ask the same damn question that some other lazy ass did last week, and no one is going to answer it every time when all the person had to do was click the search button.


hell yah! lately ppl are selling hondas and gettin 240's, within the last week, three newcomers have sold hondas and are now in this forum.


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

Fine, ur right, to many people think they can drift when really, they suck and ruin our beautiful cars,but I doubt the 8 people in this forum that crashed theyre 240s will rid the earth of all 240s.

btw, i know u know more then me about these cars, but im sure i no more then u think i do


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> and you're gay. we dont care :loser:


shaddap.. i bench more than you!!!!!!! :loser: 

those honda **** are annoying me..  especially that trooper.. "initial d motherfers", "tofu shops", blah blah blah..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> shaddap.. i bench more than you!!!!!!! :loser:
> 
> those honda **** are annoying me..  especially that trooper.. "initial d motherfers", "tofu shops", blah blah blah..


you may bench more than me, but i still get laid more than you 

and that initial D crap is probably part of the reason that dumbass bought his 240. he probably thought that Mako was so hot and just had to have a Sil80 just like hers. f*ckin loser.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:

^^^^ my response to everything when i have nothing to say


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i wish i owned a tofu shop.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

wouldnt it be more of a japanese resturant? ive never seen a show specializing in tofu, unless you count street vendors. i think trooper is one of those guys from honda forums or something trying to start shit. it doesnt even sould like he owns a 240


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

tofu is friggin good.. i love tofu.. *DROOOOOLS*

kevin, ask ur mom to make me pho and mail it to me riche now!!


----------

